# Tablet



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Need some advice, I am probably getting a tablet for Christmas, the Prime is most likely out of the picture, which tablet is the best? Best development?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Moto Xoom or Samsung Galaxy Tab if Prime is out of picture IMO


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Acer a500 is a good tablet imo

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Acer a500

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

The a500 is one I haven't heard about a lot... A lot of my friends tell me that the Eee pad transformer 1 kicks tushy too

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Judging by the amount of traffic and content, I would say the xoom and transformer have the most developer support. Especially looking at the last post in a500 section was by myself on dec11, and it was about the a100 lol


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Why is the prime out? Just ask for a giftcard to newegg or best buy and go get it


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

transformer is nice i got one on blackfriday. pretty good development too


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

He means transformer prime, I think you mean transformer eee or w.e it is cdoan


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> He means transformer prime, I think you mean transformer eee or w.e it is cdoan


well he said prime is out of the picture and i was talking about the original asus transformer. Its still a very good tablet despite the new prime coming out.


----------



## Kama45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love my iPad 2 and Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus. It's nice having an iOS device and Android device, but I like my Tab more. It sucks having no adequate accessories. And a lot of apps think it's a phone.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just get one you can get/ hack ics onto and you should be happy. Tab, xoom, and og transformer are all good.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I know you said prime is out of the picture but i have to say...i got mine today and the thing is an absolute beast!! I cant wait to root the thing and see ics running on a tegra 3...should be out of this world. Any reason prime is out? I mean...its the same price as an ipad or a gtab 10.1...and honestly, this thing is a monster...


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Got the Motorola xoom, family or something... the prime was out because I couldn't find anywhere that had it. Thanks for the suggestions.

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I got the wife the Samsung galaxy 10.1. I rooted it Christmas day. I got the WiFi version. Very nice so far!


----------

